# Original Life by Jay Naylor



## Flynns (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been reading both of his comics for a little while, when I came across this character on the 4th panel to the left >> http://jaynaylor.com/originallife/archives/2010/02/073.html

I was curious to who she was, and after a bit of research I cannot find anything about her. Who is she?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2012)

Urggh.
Every time I see someone that thoroughly enjoys jay naylor's works it makes me want to break something.

I've stopped reading his garbage years ago when I realized just how bad they are.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 17, 2012)

Flynns said:


> Who is she?



Generic furry #12141335436?


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 17, 2012)

At least Concession bother to provide characterisation to the side characters, even if sai characterisation was insane.


----------



## Flynns (Jun 17, 2012)

Please no discussion, arguments, or opinions on Jay Naylor and his works. Just want to find out who this character Red is since she has supposedly been trying to get the guy for 11 years.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Urggh.
> Every time I see someone that thoroughly enjoys jay naylor's works it makes me want to break something.
> 
> I've stopped reading his garbage years ago when I realized just how bad they are.



I still can't believe I read every page of that incest ridden text wall filled piece o shit Better Days _naively_ hoping it got better until the torture finally finished.



Flynns said:


> Please no discussion, arguments, or opinions on Jay Naylor and his works. Just want to find out who this character Red is since she has supposedly been trying to get the guy for 11 years.



Sorry, I just had to let Sir Jaws know about my approval in his disapproval. Nothing against you. Just thought I was the only one who felt so strongly as he did towards JN's...works.


----------



## Halceon (Jun 18, 2012)

Probably gonna take some flak for this one. Oh well. I rather enjoyed Better Days and Original Life.

As to your question, Red is Fisk's squad-mate who goes out on special ops missions with him. Her backstory is better explained in Naylor's other comic (now finished), Better Days. Essentially, during one of the Better Days story arcs she tried to get in Fisk's pants despite him already being married.


----------

